

ADN for Conversations - AshFurrow
http://mattgemmell.com/2013/04/05/app-net-for-conversations/

======
AshFurrow
Salient quote from the "Closing Thoughts" section:

> Your free social service puts you on the store shelf, and sells you to each
> advertiser who comes bidding. You have no right to complain, as long as your
> legal rights haven’t been violated. Because it didn’t cost you anything. And
> similarly, the service provider has little reason to care about your
> feelings, because you’re not a revenue source.

